# Reading the Bible in 2007



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2006)

_Who read a chapter when they rise,
Shall ne'er be troubled with ill eyes._

- George Herbert (1593-1633)

Anyone besides me starting a new trip through the Scriptures on New Year's Day?

If you are, what translation will you be using and why? I'll be using the ESV, by the way.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 29, 2006)

bookslover said:


> _Who read a chapter when they rise,
> Shall ne'er be troubled with ill eyes._
> 
> - George Herbert (1593-1633)
> ...



I will taking the trip...again...I hope to read through three times this year (I've did it three times in the past). I'll start with the NKJV. Right now I don't know if I'll switch versions. If I do, and I read two other versions, they will be the KJV and the Geneva (although I haven't bought the Geneva yet).

I have read through other translations in the past and probably will sometime in the future, but the NKJV and the KJV are simply my favorites. I was in my 20's before I read anything other than the KJV.


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 29, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Anyone besides me starting a new trip through the Scriptures on New Year's Day?
> 
> If you are, what translation will you be using and why?



I generally use both the NKJV and the KJV. But the Geneva is also making a good run for my heart and mind.

However, though I went through the Bible in '06, and have done so other times in the past (sometimes having used M'Cheyne's excellent suggested schedule), I don't think I'll be doing it again. The simple reason is that I feel pressured to cover the required amounts, and I succumb to serious guilt when something comes up and I can't fulfill the daily minimum. 

This is, of course, a personal issue and I understand that many others don't feel the way I do about these things. Yet it has afflicted me for a number of years. Just my personality I think. 

So rather than commit myself to a schdule I will instead revert to what was once so profitable for me, something I did for years. I will, morning and evening, endeavor to read through the Psalms each month (I understand Knox did this very thing). This way, if something gets in the way and I can't pray at my regularly scheduled time, I know that I will probably be able to revisit the same Psalms the next month.

And with each time of devotion I will also read a (brief) passage from the OT, the epistles, and the Gospels. Covering whatever I think prudent, I will prayerfully read until/unless something strikes my eye and I spend extra time on that passage, sucking out as much spiritual juice as possible.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the split off of the AV vs. anti-AV discussion sure cut _this_ thread down.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Anyone besides me starting a new trip through the Scriptures on New Year's Day?
> 
> If you are, what translation will you be using and why? I'll be using the ESV, by the way.


I'm going to be starting my trip on New Year's day also. I'll be using the KJV. Its the version I'm most accustomed to using.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Well, the split off of the AV vs. anti-AV discussion sure cut _this_ thread down.



Heh - indeed, Richard. 

I'll be going through - it's been my practice each year to follow a calendar our pastor gives all of us (a nice planner with daily readings in it that take you through the NT twice, Psalms twice, rest of the OT once, and Proverbs 12 times). This year, though, I am going back to M'Cheyne - it's been some years since I did that, and I want a change of pace. My other regular reading is a steady diet of commentary, wherein I essentially take up a book at a time - Jude now, with Jenkyn's commentary, as my non-canonical (if you will) devotional reading. 

Todd


----------



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Heh - indeed, Richard.
> 
> I'll be going through - it's been my practice each year to follow a calendar our pastor gives all of us (a nice planner with daily readings in it that take you through the NT twice, Psalms twice, rest of the OT once, and Proverbs 12 times). This year, though, I am going back to M'Cheyne - it's been some years since I did that, and I want a change of pace. My other regular reading is a steady diet of commentary, wherein I essentially take up a book at a time - Jude now, with Jenkyn's commentary, as my non-canonical (if you will) devotional reading.
> 
> Todd



Does it seem weird, with M'Cheyne, being in four places at the same time? Or do you have a different way of organizing M'Cheyne's schedule?

I like your idea of having a "steady diet" of commentary. Going through, say, Psalm 119 with Spurgeon, or Charles Bridges, or (if you're feeling brave) Thomas Manton's 3 volumes would be a very spiritual and edifying thing to do.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Does it seem weird, with M'Cheyne, being in four places at the same time? Or do you have a different way of organizing M'Cheyne's schedule?
> 
> I like your idea of having a "steady diet" of commentary. Going through, say, Psalm 119 with Spurgeon, or Charles Bridges, or (if you're feeling brave) Thomas Manton's 3 volumes would be a very spiritual and edifying thing to do.



It's really wonderful to spend some extended time with a commentary, especially a Puritan exposition, which are so edifying on so many levels - from the doctrinal to the practical. Actually I had thought about doing that (Manton on Psalm 119) this past spring, when our reading calendar hit Ps. 119... but I gave that up when our pastor began a series on 2 Timothy and I switched over to Fairbairn on the Pastorals. Perhaps after Jude with Jenkyn


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 31, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Does it seem weird, with M'Cheyne, being in four places at the same time? Or do you have a different way of organizing M'Cheyne's schedule?



I forgot to answer your first question... 

I don't mind being in four places at once - actually it is amazing what God does through being at four places at once... you see connections you never expected between those disparate parts of Scripture. I used to joke with a friend that M'Cheyne must have had some real prophetic gifts to place parts of Scripture next to each other in his calendar that he did - because just about every day we saw connections. However amusing that was at the first time through M'Cheyne, it has become a real joy - to see time and again how Scripture truly is univocal. 

I don't hold up M'Cheyne (or other "rapid pace") reading programs as the only way to spend reading time - not at all! In the past (especially when I was riding a bus 30 minutes each way to & from work) I have simply read straight on through - which was a blessing of a different kind. Whatever one does, in the end, reading several pieces/tracks at once, or whole books at a time, God surely will bless the reading of His Word as we submit it to Him for that blessing that only He can give.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 31, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> It's really wonderful to spend some extended time with a commentary, especially a Puritan exposition, which are so edifying on so many levels - from the doctrinal to the practical. Actually I had thought about doing that (Manton on Psalm 119) this past spring, when our reading calendar hit Ps. 119... but I gave that up when our pastor began a series on 2 Timothy and I switched over to Fairbairn on the Pastorals. Perhaps after Jude with Jenkyn



Here's a little taste of Manton, on Psalm 119:53 (_Hot indignation seizes me because of the wicked, who forsake your law._ [ESV]) - 

_Laws are not only direct, but have a binding power and force from the authority of the Lawgiver. God doth not only give us counsel as a friend, but commandeth us as a sovereign; and so the second notion whereby the evil of sin is set forth, is that of disobedience and rebellion; and so it is a great injury done to God, because it is a depreciation and contempt of his authority. As Pharoah said, "Who is the Lord, that I should obey his voice?" (Exodus 5:2); or those rebels: "Our lips are our own, who is the Lord over us?" (Psalm 12:4). We will speak, and think, and do what we please, and own no law but our own lusts. Now, though sinners do not say so in so many direct and formal words, yet this is the interpretation of their sinful actions. Whenever they sin, they despise the law which forbiddeth that sin, and so by consequence the authority of him that made it: "Wherefore hast thou despised the commandment?, etc." (2 Samuel 12:9-10). "Tush, I will do it, it is no matter for the law of God that standeth in the way," is the language of the corrupt and obstinate heart. Now, no man can endure to have his will crossed by an inferior, and will God take it at their hands? And therefore, the children of God, who have a great reverence of God's authority, when they see it so openly violated, and contemned, are filled with horror. Will not God be tender of his power and sovereignty? Will he see his authority so lightly esteemed, and take no notice of it?_

I literally just opened Volume 1 at random (pages 512-513).


----------



## bookslover (Dec 31, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> I forgot to answer your first question...
> 
> I don't mind being in four places at once - actually it is amazing what God does through being at four places at once... you see connections you never expected between those disparate parts of Scripture. I used to joke with a friend that M'Cheyne must have had some real prophetic gifts to place parts of Scripture next to each other in his calendar that he did - because just about every day we saw connections. However amusing that was at the first time through M'Cheyne, it has become a real joy - to see time and again how Scripture truly is univocal.
> 
> I don't hold up M'Cheyne (or other "rapid pace") reading programs as the only way to spend reading time - not at all! In the past (especially when I was riding a bus 30 minutes each way to & from work) I have simply read straight on through - which was a blessing of a different kind. Whatever one does, in the end, reading several pieces/tracks at once, or whole books at a time, God surely will bless the reading of His Word as we submit it to Him for that blessing that only He can give.



Our pastor, by the way, announced from the pulpit that he had free copies of M'Cheyne's reading schedule for anyone in the congregation who wanted one, for the coming year.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Dec 31, 2006)

I've read through the bible-in-a-year about 12 times but found the pace too hectic. I started a 3-year reading schedule a few months ago. Logos makes it easy to custom create a schedule to your liking.

I had Logos create a 3-year reading schedule for the OT (Mon-Fri) and NT (Sat-Sun). Really enjoying the pace. It's not too much to dig into each day.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Tirian (Dec 31, 2006)

bookslover said:


> _Who read a chapter when they rise,
> Shall ne'er be troubled with ill eyes._
> 
> - George Herbert (1593-1633)
> ...




I'll be starting out today, using the NKJV with the intent of having read through God's word by 31st Dec 2007. I'm going to be using a schedule that has the Psalms on the Lord's Days, law on Mondays, History on Tuesdays, Poetry on Wednesdays, Prophecy on Thursdays, Godpels on Friday and Epistles on Saturdays.

We should check back with each other on the last day of each month to keep each other accountable 

Matt


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to sojourn through the Holy Writ this year as well. 

I've used many different "schedules" (M'Cheyne's etc) Anyone got a recommendation for a different one?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 31, 2006)

Matthew Glover said:


> We should check back with each other on the last day of each month to keep each other accountable
> 
> Matt




An excellent idea!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 31, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Here's a little taste of Manton, on Psalm 119:53 (_Hot indignation seizes me because of the wicked, who forsake your law._ [ESV]) -
> 
> _Laws are not only direct, but have a binding power and force from the authority of the Lawgiver. God doth not only give us counsel as a friend, but commandeth us as a sovereign; and so the second notion whereby the evil of sin is set forth, is that of disobedience and rebellion; and so it is a great injury done to God, because it is a depreciation and contempt of his authority. As Pharoah said, "Who is the Lord, that I should obey his voice?" (Exodus 5:2); or those rebels: "Our lips are our own, who is the Lord over us?" (Psalm 12:4). We will speak, and think, and do what we please, and own no law but our own lusts. Now, though sinners do not say so in so many direct and formal words, yet this is the interpretation of their sinful actions. Whenever they sin, they despise the law which forbiddeth that sin, and so by consequence the authority of him that made it: "Wherefore hast thou despised the commandment?, etc." (2 Samuel 12:9-10). "Tush, I will do it, it is no matter for the law of God that standeth in the way," is the language of the corrupt and obstinate heart. Now, no man can endure to have his will crossed by an inferior, and will God take it at their hands? And therefore, the children of God, who have a great reverence of God's authority, when they see it so openly violated, and contemned, are filled with horror. Will not God be tender of his power and sovereignty? Will he see his authority so lightly esteemed, and take no notice of it?_
> 
> I literally just opened Volume 1 at random (pages 512-513).



Manton's exposition is indeed a goldmine...I found much good eating in his exposition of just the first section of 8 verses... wonder if I can handle him alongside Jenkyn's Jude (and Calvin's Institutes, which I was also supposed to be reading through [I am... just taking a break, but will start blogging through it again tomorrow, Lord willing])?

T


----------



## Tirian (Dec 31, 2006)

I found an online version of the plan I am using here....

http://www.bible-reading.com/bible-plan.html

Matt


----------



## Davidius (Dec 31, 2006)

For anyone who might be interested, I've started a Facebook group for people who would like to, as a group, use M'Cheyne's bible reading calendar throughout the coming year. Hopefully we'll be able to use the forum there to encourage one another, have some light accountability, perhaps discuss things as they come up, and share any prayer requests that we may have. Right now the group is comprised solely of college students and it would be great to have the wisdom and insight of some older saints who are more experienced in the Word. The group can be found at:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2226176074&ref=mf

Note: a Facebook account, which can be created at https://register.facebook.com/r.php is required to access the group.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 1, 2007)

Here you can find a nice concise pdf to print out M'Cheyne's reading plan.

http://www.wholesomewords.org/family/bibleread/sword.html


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 1, 2007)

We use the modified M'Cheyne calendar put out by the Trinitarian Bible Society. It covers the NT and Psalms twice in 2 years. Every 2 years we swap private/family. This year it's the readings beginning in Genesis in private, and the readings beginning in Matthew in family.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2007)

Anybody also listen to MP3, CD audio? 


When really busy, 3 times per year is quite a lot of reading to swallow. Even once a year gets hard.

I supplement my readings with audio. If you have a voice you like, you can digest quite a lot in a daily walk. I can listen to Ephesians about 8 times during one long hike, 4 times in a medium walk. If it is the same person reading it from the same tape this can actually be quite a good tool for memorizing.


Does anyone else supplement their readings with audio. 



It has a number of advantages. The mind can be cleared while one walks. One stays alert. It aids the memory and it also allows you to hear the verses in their context. If we read 1/2 chapter a day we often miss out on Paul's logical arguments which flow throughout whole books sometimes... If we listen to a whole NT epistle at once then we can see the thing as a whole much easier.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Anybody also listen to MP3, CD audio?
> 
> 
> When really busy, 3 times per year is quite a lot of reading to swallow. Even once a year gets hard.
> ...



I think supplementing with audio is a good idea. I have the Psalms in NIV. I have no idea where or how I got it. I think I'll look for another version on CD and give it a try. Listening to (or reading) a whole book at a time is a very good thing, as you mention. 

However, I will still read through three times, using the NKJV, KJV, and the Geneva. I'm fairly busy, I think. I work 45 hours per week, not counting time preparing for work and travel and, of course, all the rest that one does in daily life. I pastor a church too. I have my family, including a three year old grandson that I see at least three times a week. 

I know this: I'll watch even less TV. I don't watch that much now. A show here and there, the news, some sports. I don't have cable so that cuts down on choices. Really, who needs it anyway? I'd rather spend the time with my LORD!


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 1, 2007)

I started the Bible last year and I plan on finishing it this year and starting over. For me it is better to start and finish no matter how much time it takes. I seem to be a failure at these reading through the Bible in a year programs. I have started more than a few in the last 26 yrs as a Christian and failed all but once.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2007)

Help! I have to get up at 5 am each day just to get to work and school. That's when I used to get up to read Scripture. When I get home I just can't make myself do it. I've had a lovely 2 weeks off for the holidays and a nice spiritual feed, but the schedule starts again tomorrow...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Help! I have to get up at 5 am each day just to get to work and school. That's when I used to get up to read Scripture. When I get home I just can't make myself do it. I've had a lovely 2 weeks offf for the holidays and a nice spiritual feed, but the schedule starts again tomorrow...



Meg,

You can do it Here's some suggestions

1. Get up just a little earlier. Even a good solid 15 minutes will help.
2. Read during breaks and lunch. 
3. When going to work listen to a audio Bible (I can't remember how you commute, but if you ride the train, bus, or whatever you have some time then too)
4. Make yourself read when you get home. You can make yourself do it.
5. Read before retiring. Another fifteen minutes at least.

Okay, not counting your commute, I'd say you've got roughly an hour to read, if not more. Of course, on days off you can read a lot more. 

The plan I follow is just to read. If I have 15 minutes to read, I read for 15 minutes. If I have 3 hours, I read for 3 three hours.

We do what we want to do. Tell me what is more important than reading God's Word?

You can do it, Meg!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2007)

I will be using M'Cheyne's plan and will be reading the NKJV.


----------



## Bondman (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm using M'Cheyne for the first time. So far, I am really liking this method. Also, for you fans of Mortimer J. Adler, try producing just a very basic outline as you read. In fact, I'm just writing down the major parts as I go and it's helping me to recall and meditate on the Word later on when its not in front of me.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2007)

Its been a blessing so far to be back onto (and sticking with) my reading through the Bible in a year plan. I hope everybody's on schedule with their reading plan.

I just wanted to share something that's been helpful to me in keeping with my reading plan. I guess you could say I've embarrassed myself into reorganizing my priorities to make sure I get the reading done first thing in the morning.

In the past, I've sometimes gotten behind in my reading because I tried to postpone it until later in the day. Some mornings, I just felt too rushed to read the scripture readings - there were just too many pressing things that had to get done at work, so I postponed it until the evening. Some evenings, I'd come home just too tired to do the reading. So the next day, I'd have to play catch up.

So as not to repeat my mistakes of the past, I decided this year to first figure out how much time I'd need to set aside for my reading. I do an OT reading, a NT reading, and a reading in Psalms/Proverbs every day. After each section, I started jotting down how much time it took me to do the section, and also the total time for all three sections. So far, the most time I've spent per day was 20 minutes, the average being somewhere between 10 and 15 minutes. I hadn't realized it took so little time.

Mat 26:40 And he cometh unto the disciples, and findeth them asleep, and saith unto Peter, What, could ye not watch with me one hour? 

Talk about an eye opener! Work, or other cares of the world, were so important that I couldn't spend 10 to 20 minutes a day reading the scriptures??? How embarrassing. A priority rearrangement was definitely in order. 1st things 1st, the other things can wait.

I couldn't help thinking also, when I read the thread about watching TV and Andrew made the comment in one of his posts about better ways to spend the time, how much could be accomplished by just decreasing my TV watching by 1 hour. Assuming it takes me 20 minutes max to do my daily reading, if I used the 1 hour of TV time to read the Bible, at my pace I'd be able to read through the Bible 3 times in a year. Interesting.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 13, 2007)

It's never too late to start. In Logos Software it has a Bible Reading Plan generator that allows you to specify the portion of the Bible and the time frame you want to read it. I put the starting date as today with a passage from the OT, NT and Psalms and Proverbs and it generated a plan that would cover the whole Bible in the rest of the year. Now granted, the longer one waits the more they would have to read everyday. Here is a sample of the first week's reading. If anyone would like me to make a custom one or email the whole plan to them, please email me. I have found this to be helpful.

The neat thing about the Logos is that you can click on the link and have the Bible open right to that point and you can also check them off. Just noticed after I posted, the actual file is formatted much nicer.


Saturday, January 13, 2007 - Genesis 1:1-2:25; Psalm 1:1-2:1; Proverbs 1:1-3; Matthew 1:1-25
Sunday, January 14, 2007 - Genesis 3:1-4:26; Psalm 2:2-8; Proverbs 1:4-6; Matthew 2:1-23
Monday, January 15, 2007 - Genesis 5:1-6:8; Psalm 2:9-3:3; Proverbs 1:7-9; Matthew 3:1-17
Tuesday, January 16, 2007 - Genesis 6:9-8:19; Psalm 3:4-4:2; Proverbs 1:10-12; Matthew 4:1-22
Wednesday, January 17, 2007 - Genesis 8:20-10:32; Psalm 4:3-5:1; Proverbs 1:13-15; Matthew 4:23-5:20
Thursday, January 18, 2007 - Genesis 11:1-12:20; Psalm 5:2-8; Proverbs 1:16-18; Matthew 5:21-42
Friday, January 19, 2007 - Genesis 13:1-15:21; Psalm 5:9-6:3; Proverbs 1:19-21; Matthew 5:43-6:15
Saturday, January 20, 2007Genesis 16:1-18:21; Psalm 6:4-10; Proverbs 1:22-24; Matthew 6:16-7:6


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes it IS very convicting when you read of some of the greats like say Paul Feinberg who used to read it through 4 times a year by reading 1 hour a day. I have simply started to set aside TIME to read & not worry about how much I get through when I DO read. In other words no other set goals other than time. Also just for me, not sure if this will help anyone though I've heard several say it's a good idea...when I'm reading I break down Leviticus. In other words say I'm in Genesis 8 or whatever I go & I read 1 chapter from Leviticus. That's all..the reason? I had started & I know several others who started reading the bible through & died in Leviticus. So I simply decided to break it down & make it more palatable. As for the Psalms & Proverbs I still do those monthly.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Yes it IS very convicting when you read of some of the greats like say Paul Feinberg who used to read it through 4 times a year by reading 1 hour a day. I have simply started to set aside TIME to read & not worry about how much I get through when I DO read. In other words no other set goals other than time.


That sounds like an excellent idea. I'd be curious at the end of the year how many times you ended up reading through the Bible.



3John2 said:


> Also just for me, not sure if this will help anyone though I've heard several say it's a good idea...when I'm reading I break down Leviticus. In other words say I'm in Genesis 8 or whatever I go & I read 1 chapter from Leviticus. That's all..the reason? I had started & I know several others who started reading the bible through & died in Leviticus. So I simply decided to break it down & make it more palatable. As for the Psalms & Proverbs I still do those monthly.


That's another good idea. Personally, I haven't had that problem with Leviticus, though at times going through some of the geneologies in the OT I've struggled. What's helped me is the belief that all scripture is profitable, and that God inspired every word for a purpose. When I get to the geneologies, or other parts that may be considered 'slow reading', I ask myself as I'm reading, "God put this here for a reason. What was that reason?" Though I still can't answer those questions, the curiosity alone helps me through those sections. (if only my mind knew the tricks I play on it...)


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Yes it IS very convicting when you read of some of the greats like say Paul Feinberg who used to read it through 4 times a year by reading 1 hour a day. I have simply started to set aside TIME to read & not worry about how much I get through when I DO read. In other words no other set goals other than time.



This is the approach I take, that is simply read with no set objective other than reading and digesting the content. I am not quite there with the discipline to read the entire Bible 4 times in a year, but it is certainly a good practice to aspire to. 

Personally I tend to get hung up with goals and objectives like the daily reading plans that I end up rushing for the sake of reaching my goal instead of concentrating on actually retaining and meditating on the passage that is being studied. Because of this flaw, the "Feinberg" method you describe suits me much better.




3John2 said:


> Also just for me, not sure if this will help anyone though I've heard several say it's a good idea...when I'm reading I break down Leviticus. In other words say I'm in Genesis 8 or whatever I go & I read 1 chapter from Leviticus. That's all..the reason? I had started & I know several others who started reading the bible through & died in Leviticus. So I simply decided to break it down & make it more palatable. As for the Psalms & Proverbs I still do those monthly.



This may not be the case for you, but to me this method seems like a way to simply plow through Leviticus just for the sake of saying that you read it. For me, such is what I need to be mindful of.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a lot of my problem, I don't see the point of reading just to be able to say you read it. I'm just trying to read 5 Psalms at night, and I find my mind wandering...my pastor says the spiritual disciplines are hard. What I don't get is why it was so easy when I first got saved. Maybe because I didn't have a job?


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 13, 2007)

My church is using the M'Cheyne's reading plan, and I'm beginning to like it better than others I've used in the past.

Mike


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually quite the contrary regarding Leviticus. I get a LOT more from reading 1 chapter & absorbing it's content than to read several in Leviticus & have my mind wander or as you said simply say "you read it". Reading through it is only part of it. I guess someone with a lot of time on their hands can say they read it through 7 times in a year (I once heard someone say that) but the thing is how much do you absorb? That's why I break down Leviticus. Perhaps others can stomach that book better than me. I must admit I can't.


----------



## thegracefullady (Jan 14, 2007)

I've started using this website for a daily reading plan. You pick whichever plan you want (they have a plan based on M'Cheyne's plan, but I chose the One Year Bible plan) and they email your daily reading to you each day. 



> Help! I have to get up at 5 am each day just to get to work and school. That's when I used to get up to read Scripture. When I get home I just can't make myself do it. I've had a lovely 2 weeks off for the holidays and a nice spiritual feed, but the schedule starts again tomorrow...



It's been very helpful to me with my schedule, and I hope it'll work out as well when school starts up again. Meg, I also have to get up at 5 in order to commute to school, but I've found that having a daily reading later in the day is more helpful for me. Lunch break and commuting time (4 hours total daily) was great for spending time in the Word.


----------

